# Nice Rack



## darb79 (Feb 28, 2009)

My wifes grandma killed this muley about 30-35 years ago on their property here in the state. The funny thing is that they were scared to eat it because they thought it was sick. It had been hanging on the barn since she killed it on the shady side from the sun. when they let me take it down off of the barn it was pretty weather checked. I did an epoxy coat and tried to stain them but this stain didnt take (the color didnt hold) so I will be stripping it down and I will try the airbrush and see if it works any better. I'm still looking for a cape that is in good shape so I can do a shoulder mount (prefferably one that I killed). It rough scores at 242 gross. It is a 9x7 not including eye guards and a number of small points just a hair under an inch


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! Huge! 


Grandma had some skills I see. Post up the end results after you take an airbrush to it if you don't mind.


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2009)

Dang...Never realized there was a hunting section.

Nice!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 28, 2009)

Monster :shock:


----------



## switchback (Mar 1, 2009)

That's an awesome rack!


----------



## darb79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea, it is a great rack, but the other one that had been hangin on the barn with this one was alot bigger (at least 38in wide) and was a straight 4 point frame. It was so weather checked that it fell apart when I tried to take it down. From broken tips, the outside spread was still 34in. That is what private property will get you. Its just too bad I cant go and play there!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

dang, very nice. i like the look of an old weathered rack hangin on the barn


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome good luck at restoring


----------

